# LIL OVERHAULIN !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS NOT A BULID OFF ! </span>


I have a gang of Built stuff and started kits that i pick up from to time to part out or rebuild someday ! So i thought it would be cool to make up a topic to do a rebuild or like the title say <span style=\'color:green\'>OVERHAUL  a kit ! 


So with that being said will you guys and gals join me in bringing life to an old shelf model from the past or open up that 1 kit you said you were going to rebuild some day and just have some fun with now ! 


No deadline , this can be any type of build , This is just ment to get some people building LOL! And to motivate you builders to redo that 1 kit that you were not really happy with the way it turned out ! I have a few and i know i am not alone ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My project ! 

78 - 85 Datsun pick up ! 


















this is the way i bought it ! 


















the stock out of box highth 










and the way i want go with it ! 












Now i just hate the molded on side flares so they are the frist to go ! And I mean like NOW !










SO this is the start of mine I have a few ideas rollin on this one i post updates as i get to it ! NOW LETS SEE YOURS !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome Idea Mini!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: like the thread 
its funny i was just thinking to myself the other day "damn i gotta finish up these projects that have been sitting forever before i open another kit"

this is the one im currently working on 









see it in the back it was painted before august 17 06 and has been sitting 









i got a couple others i wanna OVERHAUL 2  mainly the s-10 from the truck buildoff


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I WANNA JOIN THIS BLUID OFF!!!!!!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER ON!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2007, 02:22 PM~7190732
> *I WANNA JOIN THIS BLUID OFF!!!!!!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER ON!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DEE,DEE,REE.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2007, 02:22 PM~7190732
> *I WANNA JOIN THIS BLUID OFF!!!!!!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER ON!
> *


I dont think its a buil-......... never mind.


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini that truck will look cool dumped----looks soooooooo much better with the fenders trimmed up, those flares were horrid. 

Good idea on this thread, I only have one other kit started, sticky situation the cameo, and it alreayd has a thread, but i could post that up here once i get back into it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got tons of projects that i can build for this...its a matter of getting time to finish them now! I'll look for one today to finally complete. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2007, 05:22 PM~7190732
> *I WANNA JOIN THIS BLUID OFF!!!!!!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER ON!
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

David.. I think you should do the foose thing and take someone elses car dump a shit ton of work and money into and give it back.. Since I like ya and all Ill let you have at one of my cars.. Really I dont mind.. LMAO.. Thats a nice kit for 3.50. I need to find me some deals like that..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2007, 02:22 PM~7190732
> *I WANNA JOIN THIS BLUID OFF!!!!!!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER ON!
> *



IT WAS ALL A JOKE HOMEZ,I HAD TO PICK ON HIM FOR THE WAY HE SPELLED IT....COME ON HAVE SOME FUCKIN HUMOR! BUT YA ...COUNT ME IN!~


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm really diggin those black wheels


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2007, 08:37 PM~7192524
> *IT WAS ALL A JOKE HOMEZ,I HAD TO PICK ON HIM FOR THE WAY HE SPELLED IT....COME ON HAVE SOME FUCKIN HUMOR! BUT YA ...COUNT ME IN!~
> *


chill,just fucking with you :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY FELLAS ! 


This is meant to take an already built kit and give it new life ! 

I Know you guys got a kit that you have thought of rebuilding or picked up a kit that was started from some one but have yet to start on it ! Some have posted that they got a kit they can start Building ! DONT START A NEW 1 ! Give new life to an old build ! Have some fun fixing up that old bucket ! LOL! 






I really want to do that FOOSE style build ! But It seems it would be hard to do ! WHo will get Whos kit and so on! If there was an easy way to do it I am willing to give it a try !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I didn't build this myself at first but then I see neither did you on your truck David but I love the way its going so far!!!!! This is the car I'm gonna throw in here and OVERHAUL!!! hope you all enjoy!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

OK HERE MY ON OFF 92 CAPRICE AGAIN BUT NOW I`M READY TO FINISH IT OFF (YEAH I`M BEEN LAZY ON MY KITS :biggrin: )  I WILL WORK ON KIT TILL THIS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres alittle update ! 











































Tring do do a custom dash to hold the bag gages LOL!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good mini! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ I WANT IN ON THIS.......HERE IS MY LIL OVERHAULIN PROJECT....TOYOTA 4RUNNER!!!!.........ENJOY!


http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowr...nproject003.jpg










I HAVE 1 MORE PICTURE TO POST...MY BAD!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh what the hell, I'll get in on this, but it'll be a slow build since I've got a couple other I'll be working on as well.

'66 Caddy Ambulance that I'll be turning into a Hearse. I bought this on e-bay as a basket case just like you see here. 


















I'll post progress pics as I go. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HERES MY OTHER PICS...............


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres my entry for it, i started this like last year... and now im making it beter....










( i painted this like b4 i new anything about how to paint lol...)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im working on a bad ass 66 Mustang GT-350, that ive altered a tad. Pearl white, (plumbed NX tanks, battery wired up..not in place yet)
Will have pics up on the first on next week. outta town thru the weekend ( comin to NC for a weekend to freeze my asss off).


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres some old pics, the grille was scratchbuilt with brass rod. I need some help with the stance of this car. I want it this low, anyone have an idea how to?


































ive also hinged the trunk & hood , the existing gas tank has been rmoved & a NASCAR fuel cell is in place. engine is from a '99 ford lightning truck, supercharged & wired up on the plugs.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres My overhaulin Build :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Great topic mini.........
Here is my project,
35th anniversary Camaro










Learned something important while stripping
the paint, never to use brake cleaner , it'll eat
the shit out of the plastic...... :twak:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7222288
> *Great topic mini.........
> Here is my project,
> 35th anniversary Camaro
> ...




YES USE BRAKE FLUID


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Great idea, count me in!

I think I'll "Overhaul" this old '60 Desoto,


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

mine is still in the purple pond... it might take a while cuz i had to "dilute " it so the big ass body would fit in it lol


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 09:25 PM~7222317
> *YES USE BRAKE FLUID
> *


Yeah i knew about the brake fluid but
was too lazy to go get it at the garage, cause
its been cold as heck here, but thats what 
i get for being lazy.... :biggrin: 
I was able to salvage the model, the plastic got
a little distorted but ill use putty to shave 
the body panels, so its all good.....


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn, Just a few days ago I was sitting in my living room listenin to music and staring at some of my models thinking....Damn I should go back and redo them make em look a lil better! And than I see this topic! Anyways I am gonna redo my GN.....gonna catch some heat for this one! Its alll ready boxxed up ridin on big rims, but now I am gonna cut her open! And attempt some lambo doors! Ohhh yeah....full on donk treatment! I just picked up that new Caddy kit with the lambo doors, so I am gonna try and use the same idea on the GN, guess I'll see how good that works out!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 01:46 AM~7223790
> *Great idea, count me in!
> 
> I think I'll "Overhaul" this old '60 Desoto,
> ...


DUDE ! You need to give this the same treatment as the silver and black camero ! 


PRO TOUR THIS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! The family was gone when i worke up so i did a little work on the Datsun ! 


























dont know if i get anymore done to it til tuesday but its just a side project anyways ! LOL!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I like that truck David!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin cool david!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I gotta say homie, your models
are really impressive, can't wait
to see this one......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin sick mini........


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2007, 05:11 PM~7226894
> *lookin sick mini........
> *



X-2[/b]</span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I LIKE IT!! I LIKE IT!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2007, 11:50 AM~7225755
> *DUDE  !   You  need   to   give  this  the    same  treatment   as  the   silver   and  black   camero !
> PRO TOUR   THIS  !   :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, that would be sweet. I've been going back and forth in my head on this one, can't decide if I want it to be a Lowrider, or a Pro Tourer. All my modelling stuff is still in a storage unit across town, so i can't do a wheel mock-up to help me decide.  
Either way, it would definetly be different.

BTW Mini, that Datsun is lookin' KILLER!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just like any Over Hauling Show it would not be possible with out a shippment of new parts :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Im in on this on with my 70 dodge challenger... will have pics 2morro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey project, here's what you NEED to do with that Bug! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

LoL Me being in a Vee Dub Club with my Golf I'd probably get shot at if anyone seen me do that to a Bug!!!! :biggrin:

Back from the paint strippers!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO PROJECT 59,THAT BUG IS GONNA BE SICK!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm hoping so :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> LoL Me being in a Vee Dub Club with my Golf I'd probably get shot at if anyone seen me do that to a Bug!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> what year golf ya got?? My pos daily is an 85 2 door.. If ya ever need any parts for it let me know. I get them for cheap..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Hersz pics... after disasembly and a shot of primer on the body... also filled the hole in the hood


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

hows the gn w/lambo doors cummin


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

This will be my project for this topic:










Paint had some chips, just HAD to redo it.










Cut the doors open.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Did some more, hinges and switchplate.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Rivi is lookin' badass Firefly!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN NICE RIVI :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 7 2007, 06:53 AM~7197304
> *OK HERE MY ON OFF 92 CAPRICE AGAIN BUT NOW I`M READY TO FINISH IT OFF (YEAH I`M BEEN LAZY ON MY KITS  :biggrin: )  I WILL WORK ON KIT TILL THIS DONE :biggrin:
> *


is that a conversion?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Feb 13 2007, 06:19 PM~7251799
> *is that a conversion?
> *


conversion to what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

from a 94 imp to a 92 caprice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Feb 13 2007, 06:51 PM~7252067
> *from a 94 imp to a 92 caprice
> *


No, it's an old Revell kit.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wont get any time soon but ive had this body for a while


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN I HATE DONKS. BUT WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BACK OF IT. ARE YOU GONNA MAKE IT INTO A 4 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I will say i am not a donk fan either but those rims are dope...Maybe its cause i'm a chicago bulls fan! lmao where are those rims from?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 14 2007, 07:16 AM~7255055
> *DAMN I HATE DONKS.  BUT WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BACK OF IT.  ARE YOU GONNA MAKE IT INTO A 4 DOOR :biggrin:
> *


Looks like he's making it into a '76 Impala custom coupe.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 14 2007, 04:56 AM~7257387
> *Looks like he's making it into a '76 Impala custom coupe.
> *


is that what it is i saw one on the road last summer i just thought it was a 76 shotgun special


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

BUT IT'LL LOOK BETTER WHEN PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 13 2007, 08:07 PM~7253170
> *wont get any time soon but ive had this body for a while
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going for the custom coupe look try using the top off the 70 Imp. It would probably be a little easier that route.


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 12 2007, 05:01 PM~7241642
> *hows the gn w/lambo doors cummin
> *


Still sittin in brake fluid! I am almost afraid to start cuttin into this one....Its gonna be one hell of a challenge for me to pull this off! Who knows...I may have bitten off a lil more than i can chew by wantin to do lambo doors! But I am still gonna try!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Feb 15 2007, 08:32 AM~7266908
> *If you're going for the custom coupe look try using the top off the 70 Imp. It would probably be a little easier that route.
> *


im not making a custom coupe i just didnt want B pillars


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 15 2007, 01:11 PM~7269525
> *im not making a custom coupe i just didnt want B pillars
> *


Oh OK I got ya.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Got the gold basecoat on:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE RIVI :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 17 2007, 02:40 PM~7285970
> *NICE RIVI :biggrin:
> *


X-2[/b]</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

UPDATES UPDATES ON MY FOREVERY CAPRICE    it dersert yellow but it look like peanut butter and this was going to be my next overhaul but ass you can see not going to make it fliphoe built 2003 destroy 2007  URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

what happend to that?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

SMASH TO THE GROUND


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 17 2007, 08:49 PM~7287473
> *UPDATES UPDATES ON MY FOREVERY CAPRICE                                                      it  dersert yellow but it look like peanut butter                                                    and this was going to be my next overhaul but ass you can see not going to make it  fliphoe built 2003 destroy 2007                                  URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> ...



Box that blazer up and ship it to me ! It will see life again ! :biggrin: PM my fat ass well talk ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

What happened EVIL C? Forget your meds?

Don't sweat it man, sometimes the voices tell me to smash my models too. Ah yes, the voices. Wait, there they are again. They are trying to tell me something........Oh, they are saying I should shut the hell up..................


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh, did I mention I'm drunk?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 01:38 AM~7289126
> *Oh, did I mention I'm drunk?
> *


Im working on it myself!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 02:34 AM~7289105
> *What happened EVIL C? Forget your meds?
> 
> Don't sweat it man, sometimes the voices tell me to smash my models too. Ah yes, the voices. Wait, there they are again. They are trying to tell me something........Oh, they are saying I should shut the hell up..................
> *



1 of your voices are saying ! 




***** SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , SEND MINI THAT BLUE 72 , *******


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 12:56 AM~7289174
> *1  of  your  voices    are  saying  !
> *****  SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , SEND  MINI  THAT  BLUE  72 , *******
> *


HOLY SHIT! How did you know about that voice? Wait, it's you isn't it? GET OUT OF MY HEAD FUCKER!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

AND THE OTHER IS SAYING !



**************** NOT A CHANCE IN HELL ! THEN LAUGHS ! LOL !****************************


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 12:58 AM~7289182
> *AND  THE  OTHER  IS  SAYING  !
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>"BUILD SOMETHING LAZY ASS!"*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN LOOKS LIKE POKEYS BACK FELLAS ! 


Ya i know he's a little smashed but nice to see his sprits up ! 


Shawn I hope everything with the family works its self out for real ! Stay strong and you'll be back to building soon enough !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 01:04 AM~7289194
> *MAN  LOOKS  LIKE  POKEYS  BACK  FELLAS !
> Ya  i  know  he's  a  little  smashed    but  nice  to  see  his  sprits up  !
> Shawn  I  hope  everything  with  the  family  works  its  self  out  for  real  !    Stay  strong  and  you'll  be  back  to  building  soon enough !
> *


Thanks bro! Yeah, things are going alot better. I quit drinking about 6 years ago, but I felt like celebrating tonight, since the wife and kid are in Indy with my father-in-law. Not celebrating because they're not here, just celebrating because I'm HOME!

Oh, I'll be back to building soon enough! Just bought a few kits today. Just need to get my modelling supplies and the rest of my kits out of the storage unit across town.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Shawn your deffinently one of the family around here and it hasn't been the same with out you homie!!!! I too wish you all the best of luck and hope to see you slanging up in this full tilt again quick like... It's nice to see ya back big dawg!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 18 2007, 01:13 AM~7289223
> *Shawn your deffinently one of the family around here and it hasn't been the same with out you homie!!!!  I too wish you all the best of luck and hope to see you slanging up in this full tilt again quick like... It's nice to see ya back big dawg!!!
> *


Thanks TJay! It's good to be back!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

And here's the roof. Got a little touching up to do and also foil and clear, hope to get that done today.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Got it foiled and cleared, only thing left is putting it together.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT LOOKS GOOD FIRE FLY :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the Riv!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Look ma no more blower hole.... this has turned into a Phat97yukon/Modelluver overhaulin build


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2007, 11:10 AM~7290473
> *Got it foiled and cleared, only thing left is putting it together.
> 
> *



damn nice!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7295978
> *damn nice!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks man  

I'll put it together this weekend, going away for the week with my girl :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 18 2007, 03:04 AM~7289194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Feb 19 2007, 01:43 AM~7295962
> *Look ma no more blower hole.... this has turned into a Phat97yukon/Modelluver overhaulin build
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CHALLENGER LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

The Rivi is done:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good firefly!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks man


----------

